# Cherry Bowl with ZIA Pyrography



## holmqer (Feb 3, 2013)

Cherry bowl with pyrography. Around 8" (20cm) across. Finished with Bush oil and Polyurethane. My second attempt at Zentangle (R) Inspired Art. Expanding on my previous pattern.


----------



## dgscott (Feb 3, 2013)

Beautiful! Stunning work.
Doug


----------



## Bob Wemm (Feb 3, 2013)

Eric, That is an awesome pattern, executed to perfection.

Thank you for sharing.

Bob.


----------



## Jim15 (Feb 3, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## PaulDoug (Feb 3, 2013)

Very very nice.  How long does it take you to do the burning?


----------



## holmqer (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks everyone!

The pyro is essentially freehand, the basic layout used the indexing feature of the lathe to ensure symmetry of the patterns. Once those pencil layout lines were in place, all the burn lines were freehand. The pyro was done over the course of a few days between getting home from work, and dinner. Not really sure how much time involved, there are around 850 burn lines.

I practiced this and other patterns with paper and ink until they began to become second nature, then tried it on scrap wood with woodburner to make sure there would be no major surprises.


----------



## fernhills (Feb 3, 2013)

Very nice, I intend to try that as soon i get to know how this woodburning machine and pens work together to get consistent results. I am very interested in getting to know how to learn pyro.   Your turning is top notch to.. Carl


----------



## Fishinbo (Feb 4, 2013)

Awesome cherry bowl! Great wood turning skills and interesting wood burning patterns. 


-www.sawblade.com


----------



## dozer (Feb 5, 2013)

Great looking bowl.


----------



## Steve Busey (Feb 5, 2013)

Freehand!? Impressive!  I can barely make a straight line with a ruler on flat paper, let alone a curved bowl surface! 

That rocks, dude! :RockOn:


----------



## holmqer (Feb 5, 2013)

Actually Steve, with a medium spear tip, strait lines are fairly easy. Just take a knife and run the curved portion on some scrap wood, it's hard NOT to make a strait line. Same concept applies to the spear tip


----------

